# Falling asleep during the sessions and not waking up!!



## 23150 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi,I have started listening to the CDs but I keep falling asleep about half way through, which I think is alright. The problem is I don't wake up at the end of the session! Does it mean I am not receptive to Mike's voice? I am French, so it might be a problem that it isn't my native language... Or maybe I should do it in the morning when I am not so tired? Does anyone else have this problem?Thanks!Claire.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Claire,I think it probably means that you were really tired, and sleep is what your body needed at the time you listened - did you have to be awake after the session was over? If you did, then consider listening at a different time, when not so tired, but if you listened just before bed, then most likely your subconscious "knew" that it was OK to continue sleeping because you needed the rest!I don't know about the language difference - a few persons who did not have English as their native language did not report this problem, though, it perhaps could be a factor.Part of the purchase price of the program is personal support, so if this continues, you may want to describe your situation and submit it on the contact page of Mike's website, and he or his staff can directly address this question if you feel the need.Hope this helped - take care.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I fell asleep last night and I didn't do the tape. This a.m. I woke up at 6:00 a.m. and put the tape in then. I fell asleep and the tape played over and over until 8:00 a.m. I had my headphones on the whole time. I remember this would happen to me the last time I attempted to get throught the whole schedule. I don't think it will hurt but then I wondered if having it on and it replaying over and over is a bad thing?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi RitaLucy,It's best not to listen to your session over and over - Mike even suggests for those persons who WANT to listen a second time on the same day to allow 6 hours between listening to the scheduled session - and that session only. So,I would say that it's not the best thing to do for the most optimal results. A one time thing shouldn't be a big deal, but on a continued basis, this would not be optimal.Do you have a tape (as you mention in your post) or is it actually a CD? (Lots of folks say "tape" when referring to a CD.) If you have a tape, there usually is a setting on the machine so it won't rewind and play again - it looks like an arrow pointing in a "U" turn direction -that should be off. If you have a CD, then you usually can program your player to play the desired session once and then shut off automatically - for track 1; for track 2 it would shut off anyway unless you had repeat selected.Hope that helps answer your question a bit! Take care. ~ Marilyn


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I'll have to check my CD player. Once I fall alseep it just plays track 1 and track 2 endlessly unitl I turn the player off. Well worse than that.. today when I put the side 3 in it played side 4. By the time I realized it I was so relaxed and I didn't want to move. I hope this doesn't mess things up too much either.


----------

